# What are you having for dinner?



## SBB

:wave: me again with another random post... seeing as we're all chatty today!

What are you having for dinner? 

I am sick of eating the same things night after night and need some inspiration! 

Doing my online shop later (costs less to get it delivered, we live miles from any shops!) and I want to buy something new to make. 

We don't have much time, LO takes a lot of attention to get to sleep and OH sometimes works late at home so I need quick and easy things. I love eating loads of veg... 

Tonight we're having Pad Thai stir fry - half a jar red thai curry paste, 2 spoons of peanut butter, quorn, stiry fry veg and noodles... Yummy! But had it twice this week already :rofl: 

So... What are you having?? 

x x x


----------



## mummyclo

Just boring old Spag bol tonight! My fave dinner is Thai Salmon with noodle broth tho we had that yesterday and it only takes 30 mins(its form Jamies 30 min meals)!! YUM!!!


----------



## SBB

Mmm that sounds nice, I am a veggie but I could substitute... OH loves salmon... 

:::goes off to look for it in Jamie Olivers book we happen to have :):::

x x x


----------



## Eala

Either spag bol or cauliflower and broccoli cheese (oven baked) - I haven't decided yet :rofl:


----------



## SBB

Mmm cauliflower broccoli cheese sounds pretty good! Might order some cauliflower too... 

X x x


----------



## LittlePants

We're having grilled liver and bacon, with fried onions, mushrooms, spinach from the garden and mash! I know lots of people can't stomach the idea of liver, but we just love it, very lightly grilled.


----------



## SBB

sounds good except the meat :haha: 

Cant wait til our veggies come up, at the moment we have millions of radishes but not much else! Anyone know a radish recipe :rofl: 

Don't even know why OH planted them, we've never eaten them before!!! 

x x x


----------



## lynnikins

tonight pork and apple cassarole


----------



## mummy_mi

I have no idea! Have been so uninspired with cooking this last week, its just been something from the freezer with veggies. Think I should meal plan next week for the shopping so I know exactly what we're having!

Hmm I might do veggir spag bol or veggie thai curry tomorrow xx


----------



## lozzy21

Somethin with chicken


----------



## OliveMartini

I'm cooking spinach and bacon penne with a reamy garlic sause. I can only seem to eat pasta right now due to MS and I CRAVE salty foods, so the semi healthy alternative to pure salt would be bacon for me.

But the 'fakon' (as I used to call it when I was a veggie) would probably taste just as yummy!


----------



## mummyclo

OliveMartini said:


> I'm cooking spinach and bacon penne with a reamy garlic sause. I can only seem to eat pasta right now due to MS and I CRAVE salty foods, so the semi healthy alternative to pure salt would be bacon for me.
> 
> But the 'fakon' (as I used to call it when I was a veggie) would probably taste just as yummy!

I craved salty things when i was pg with F (mostly gerkins and bacon) and OH was convinced he was going to be a girl....he wasn't though! :haha:


----------



## SBB

Spinach and fakon penne sounds yummy! I love spinach... 

X x x


----------



## OliveMartini

Yea it's yummy! With double cream, a little bit of parm cheese and some garlic puree. -drools-


----------



## SBB

Mmmm I want it... Adding to my shopping list! 

X x x


----------



## lozzy21

We ended up with a spicy chicken and veggie pasta bake


----------



## Kaites

Fajitas- steak for hubby, tofu for me and Emma will get a mix of both- with homemade salsa (that I'm supposed to be making right now instead of procrastinating on BnB :blush:)


----------



## Jetters

K's had a pot of veggie spag bol (just the bolognese, no pasta) that I made him and some pureed strawberries and mango. 

I had veggie spag bol too, with pasta! Boring eh?!

I am no use to you, I cook the same 5 or 6 quick effortlessly easy meals on repeat... poor K :(


----------



## kate.m.

WE're having roasted sweet potato, and cous cous with a tomato/chickpea/onion/garlic/spices sauce & soured cream for dipping! I love it, but OH always complains about the lack of meat!


----------



## discoclare

we're having Paella.


----------



## bubbles123

We were bad tonight - had Linda Mc sausages, chips, beans and veg. Was yummy though! Tomorrow is chickpea dahl and jacket potatoes, Saturday butternut squash risotto with pine nuts and Sunday is lentil Shepherds pie. I do tend to plan our meals... can you tell!?


----------



## NuKe

I'm having my guilty pleasure- i get little charlotte potatoes, boil them for 10 mins, cut in half, and stick them in a roasting dish with chopped spring onion, halved cherry tomatoes, chopped green chilli and cover with cheese and blast it for 5 mins. its insaneeeeeeeeeeeee.


----------



## SBB

bubbles123 said:


> I do tend to plan our meals... can you tell!?

No not at all :haha: all sounds yum!

Jetters I do the same, 5 or 6 meals on cycle - it's getting too boring!! 

Kate yours sounds delicious! I am adding sweet potatoes to my list... love them! 

Nuke I want that! Mmmmm... 

x x x


----------



## SBB

OliveMartini said:


> I'm cooking spinach and bacon penne with a reamy garlic sause. I can only seem to eat pasta right now due to MS and I CRAVE salty foods, so the semi healthy alternative to pure salt would be bacon for me.
> 
> But the 'fakon' (as I used to call it when I was a veggie) would probably taste just as yummy!

I made a version of this tonight, garlic, mushrooms, spinach, cherry tomatoes, garlic and cream, and Parmesan. YUMMY!! 

Thank you :) 

X x x


----------



## jessabella

having dinner now: grilled pepper steak soaked in whiskey then very very lightly breaded with flour, grilled and cooked in a peppercorn gravy..having fresh polenta as well as rocket and aged balsamic salad ...for afters I have made a low fat honey and lemon drizzle cake and will make a sugar free raspberry sorbet to go with it..


----------



## jessabella

SBB said:


> :wave: me again with another random post... seeing as we're all chatty today!
> 
> What are you having for dinner?
> 
> I am sick of eating the same things night after night and need some inspiration!
> 
> Doing my online shop later (costs less to get it delivered, we live miles from any shops!) and I want to buy something new to make.
> 
> We don't have much time, LO takes a lot of attention to get to sleep and OH sometimes works late at home so I need quick and easy things. I love eating loads of veg...
> 
> Tonight we're having Pad Thai stir fry - half a jar red thai curry paste, 2 spoons of peanut butter, quorn, stiry fry veg and noodles... Yummy! But had it twice this week already :rofl:
> 
> So... What are you having??
> 
> x x x

hey if you really want loads of new ideas on food then let me know what youre favorite items are and I can send you loads of ideas!! :thumbup:


----------



## SBB

Oh my god, I'm a veggie but please come and cook for me!!! Your dinner sounds amazing! 

I love all vegetables, pasta, potatoes... There's not much I don't eat except meat! It needs to be quick stuff though as I don't get a lot of time in the evenings to cook - would love some ideas please :) 

X x x


----------



## jessabella

Ohh ok will come up with some ideas and look through my cookbook ((I started writing it years ago yet never finished)) :blush:
I use to be a vegetarian for 9 years till I got pregnant! :(


----------



## SBB

Thank you! A lot of people thought I might crave meat in pregnancy! But I didn't, never had it so don't know what I'm missing!! 

X x x


----------



## kawaiigirl

I NEVER craved meat in either of my pregnancies. Jessabella are you a chef? I want in on some of your lovely recipes 

Oh how I wish I could cook....


----------



## Pikkle

I'm having steak, rare ... yum! I love cooking though, Meat or no meat. Just discovered vegetable canneloni, and am in love with it, so delicious, and vegan!


----------



## mandarhino

We had fish pie from a Jamie Oliver recipe. Lots of veggies in it and my daughter loves it. 

Forgot to serve it with the asparagus I got at the Farmers Market today. Maybe tomorrow.


----------



## SBB

I LOVE asparagus!!! I eat it every day as a snack, cooked in a frying pan with a tiny bit of butter, salt, pepper and chilli... Lush! Sometimes have tofu done the same way with it too :) 

Mmmm cannelloni is one of my faves! I also like making it with pancakes instead of pasta.. Haven't made it for ages... might do next week! 

X x x


----------



## Pikkle

Pancakes instead of pasta? How do you do that??! Do share! I'm not a huge fan of pasta, so that would be ace!!!


----------



## SBB

Just cook a few pancakes, and put your spinach and ricotta mix in the middle, and roll up. Then put your pancake rolls on top of the tomato sauce in the dish, pour cheese/béchamel sauce over and bake! 
Mmmm mouth is watering at thought! 

We are having home made potato wedges, and asparagus! 

X x x


----------



## jessabella

SBB said:


> Thank you! A lot of people thought I might crave meat in pregnancy! But I didn't, never had it so don't know what I'm missing!!
> 
> X x x

I don tknow why I craved meat ...it really wanst a craving but I think I just didnt really mind after awhile and I dont eat large quantaties so did it more so Livvy would get a good variety of nuturients..oh and also the pressure whilst in Italy from friends, chefs, and resturant owners doenst help! hahahaha


----------



## jessabella

kawaiigirl said:


> I NEVER craved meat in either of my pregnancies. Jessabella are you a chef? I want in on some of your lovely recipes
> 
> Oh how I wish I could cook....

yes techincally I am a trained chef...I studied for two years at Uni and worked in the in the industry before returning back to Uni to study Bible Theology.:blush:

Now I only cook for hubby oh and my bi monthly dinner parties!


----------



## jessabella

SBB ...today I too am having asparagus..tonights dinner is Saffron Rissoto with asparagus tips of course and topped with seared Salmon. I also made Irish Cream Tirimasu for afters!


----------



## SBB

How the hell do you get time?!?! Sounds amazing!! 

x x x


----------



## jessabella

cooking, hair, makeup and music are my priorities! hahaha
oh wait I mean family first ..family first! :haha:


----------



## jessabella

Today recipie:

This is a staple in our fridge! 

Pesto di noci
300g walnuts
200ml extra virgin olive oil
100g parmesan cheese
50g Capers
Garlic, Salt and pepper to taste

Process the walnuts in a blender and then add everything else to make a paste, adding the olive oil last...add until a paste is formed depending on how wet you want it...

You can jar this up and keep in the fridge for a month or two.

You can use this for multiple last minute recipes such as:

Add double cream to make a pasta sauce

Add it to your risotto at the last ladle stage and let it sit for 5 mins to soak in the risotto

Stir into butter and then spread over ciabatta or your favourite bread then toast it in the oven to have with dinner

Add with chopped roasted peppers, olives, and a little mayo or sour cream and use it as a dip with fresh bread chips or tortilla chips

Add fresh chopped tomatoes, chopped onion and basil and top it over bruschetta

Add with melted process cheese and milk then melt in the microwave to have over nachos


----------



## kawaiigirl

Yum yum .....:cloud9:


----------



## Jetters

Tonight was... roasted chicken thighs with thyme and garlic, diced butternut squash roasted with 5spice, and quinoa with lemon and coriander, with a side salad with balsamic- LUSH. My bezzie mate taught me how to make it all last weekend :D


----------



## SBB

Jetters that sounds scrummy! 

My OH made veggie sausages, roast potatoes and LOADs of veggies! 

Jessa, that sounds lovely. My OH is allergic to walnuts though :( can I substitute? If not I'll just make it up for me! Am going to get the ingredients in our shopping this week! 

x x x


----------



## aliss

Last night, salade nicoise!! Tonight, maybe tacos?


----------



## jessabella

tonight..well considering Im very very ill..so just chopped potatos and roasted them in goosefat and rosemary..had about four pieces..considering thats all I have had the entire day..it was lovely!


SBB: unfortunantly you cant really supstitute it with anything as it is an Italian Classic..the walnut is the basis of the flavour


----------



## flubdub

This thread makes me sad :( 
We don't eat meat (OH does but not at home) and I hate cooking and am Very unimaginative (because I don't want to do it I think) so it's not a good mix!!
Also my eldest hates courgettes, mushrooms ad onions and my middle child won't eat any veg at ALL. He is very much a "beige" food child; chips, toast, pasta, cheese. The only healthy stuff he will eat is fruit. 
If anyone can think of some ideas for us, they would be very much welcome!!
We eat loooooads of Quorn but the kids pick round the veg to get to it :roll:
My OH shouted tonight that we are crap veggies all three of us(me and the kids) were all picking the tomato off our pizza :haha:


----------



## c.m.c

flubdub said:


> This thread makes me sad :(
> We don't eat meat (OH does but not at home) and I hate cooking and am Very unimaginative (because I don't want to do it I think) so it's not a good mix!!
> Also my eldest hates courgettes, mushrooms ad onions and my middle child won't eat any veg at ALL. He is very much a "beige" food child; chips, toast, pasta, cheese. The only healthy stuff he will eat is fruit.
> If anyone can think of some ideas for us, they would be very much welcome!!
> We eat loooooads of Quorn but the kids pick round the veg to get to it :roll:
> My OH shouted tonight that we are crap veggies all three of us(me and the kids) were all picking the tomato off our pizza :haha:

im a terrible lazy cook too and i really want to be better:flower:_ what about veggie hot dogs with lightly fried apple - i saw this on 'river cottage' only it was pork sausages but im sure veggies ones would be good too- esp if your wee ones like fruit??? i am addicted to 'The river Cottage' , I just wish my food turned out like theirs:haha:


----------



## SBB

:rofl: at you all picking the tomatoes off flub!! 

Sorry it makes you sad... :( I can't suggest much as I love veggies and they are the basis of most meals! Hope LO likes them too... 

Damn jessa, I am going to make it for me and have it when OH has his chips beans and something nights :sick:

X x x


----------



## SBB

Hope you feel better too jessa :hugs: 

X x x


----------



## flubdub

c.m.c said:


> im a terrible lazy cook too and i really want to be better:flower:_ what about veggie hot dogs with lightly fried apple - i saw this on 'river cottage' only it was pork sausages but im sure veggies ones would be good too- esp if your wee ones like fruit??? i am addicted to 'The river Cottage' , I just wish my food turned out like theirs:haha:

That is a VERY good idea actually, thanks!
Any more? :blush:


----------



## flubdub

SBB said:


> :rofl: at you all picking the tomatoes off flub!!
> 
> Sorry it makes you sad... :( I can't suggest much as I love veggies and they are the basis of most meals! Hope LO likes them too...
> 
> Damn jessa, I am going to make it for me and have it when OH has his chips beans and something nights :sick:
> 
> X x x

Thanks. Tbh, this is why I probably won't be doing BLW this time around. My eldest was TW and eats most things, and lots of them. Jake(my second) was BLW and didn't start eating until around 12 months. He was old enough to pick and choose between the foods he liked and foods he didn't and it just spiralled. He hardly eats anything either. Maybe two tablespoons of shreddies for breakfast, half a cheese or Quorn ham butty for dinner, a banana and thats about it for the day. He doesn't even attempt to eat his tea at night! He also won't eat foods of a certain consistantncy like porridge, mash spuds etc. 
It has made me wary about how I will wean this LO when the time comes, because it can be so stressful.


----------



## SBB

Fajitas with quorn and any veg they'll eat? 

We cook it all up with spices and then wrap it in a wrap (funnily enough!) with sour cream and a sprinkle of cheese... 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Vege chilli and sweet potato wedges? 

X x x


----------



## jessabella

Here is a veggie resipie we enjoy. It is also for your health counsious people out there!
You can supstitue the veggies in it that your kids dont like ..but to be honest most people who dont like vegies jus scarf it down ..especially if you add a layer of low fat cheddar cheese in the middle ..it usually hides the veggies.

Tofu and Veg Lasagne

6 regular lasagne sheets 
1 packet of silken tofu
1 handful of basil
1 garlic clove chopped and crushed
100g olive oil
100g sun-dried tomato puree
4 ripe tomatoes
2 onions
2 zucchini
1 sweet potato sliced thinly
Salt, pepper, dried sage, 
1 eggplant sliced 
2 capscuim chopped
Parmesan cheese to top

METHOD
1.	Place Lasagne sheets in boiling water for 5 mins whilst making the rest of the ingredients
2.	In a bowl make the tofu mix: Chop basil fine and mix with olive oil, garlic salt and peper to taste, Add a little of the tomato puree and mix together with the tofu to make a sauce.
3.	In a saucepan, Make the veggie mix: Add sliced sweet potato and cook for about 8 mins. Add eggplant, zucchini, capsicum, chopped tomatoes and onions. Cook for another 3 mins. Add two tablespoons of tomato puree to veggie mix and seasoning to taste with sage, salt and pepper&#8230;.and cook for another 5 mins or so. Veggies should be cooked but still have bite to it...so not too soft. 
4.	Put a small layer of veggie mix in baking dish, a layer of lasagne, veggie mix, tofu mix, and then repeat until all ingredients are gone.
5.	Top last layer with veggie mix and sprinkle parmesan cheese if you desire
Bake in a moderate oven (180°C) for 30-40 minutes until cooked through. Cover if getting too brown.

EDIT:
uhheemmm sorry for your English folk
eggplant (auberguine)
Capscuim (red pepper)
Zuccinni (courgette)
silly Aussie here! :rofl:


----------



## jessabella

SBB said:


> Hope you feel better too jessa :hugs:
> 
> X x x

thanks hun:cry: Its so sad around here as I cant care for my Liv the way I want...I love my Gaz though who just does everyuhting so I can do nothing! :sleep:


----------



## flubdub

We eat wraps quite a bit (great minds......:haha:) Jake just pulls the wrap apart and eats that! He won't eat the Quorn with any sauce on. He will eat rice though so we give him some rice with them to fill him up. It's crap because me and Dave always end up eating bland crappy food! Lol
Although, we had tikka masala last night and it was gooood. :haha:
Every single one of us hates food that others love. Alex, my eldest, loves peppers - I can't think of anything worse. We like loads of mushrooms, onions and courgettes on everything, but Alex hates them. OH wont eat eggs or garlic. I don't like carrots or
Tomatoes. And if it isn't yellow, Jake won't eat it!! :rofl: What a joke! :rofl:


----------



## flubdub

SBB said:


> Vege chilli and sweet potato wedges?
> 
> X x x

Actually, they may eat those wedges! I don't like sweet pots, but I bet the kids would!! I have made chilli and spaghetti Bol a lot and they hate it :( me ad OH love it though. I am definitely going to try those wedges though! Would I just slice the potatoes and put them On an oven tray that has hot oil in it? (sorry, am CLUELESS!)


----------



## jessabella

flubdub said:


> We eat wraps quite a bit (great minds......:haha:) Jake just pulls the wrap apart and eats that! He won't eat the Quorn with any sauce on. He will eat rice though so we give him some rice with them to fill him up. It's crap because me and Dave always end up eating bland crappy food! Lol
> Although, we had tikka masala last night and it was gooood. :haha:
> Every single one of us hates food that others love. Alex, my eldest, loves peppers - I can't think of anything worse. We like loads of mushrooms, onions and courgettes on everything, but Alex hates them. OH wont eat eggs or garlic. I don't like carrots or
> Tomatoes. And if it isn't yellow, Jake won't eat it!! :rofl: What a joke! :rofl:

:haha::haha:OMG you need a personal chef. 
I was a personal chef for a family and I had to cook three meals on some nights! luckly I only did this job for 4 weeks..drove me nuts..sometimes though I was guilty of telling one of the kids that if they didnt eat it they couldnt eat..she was 12 and nuts..but I think it was a case of attention as her parents were never home
(one week she was vegetarian, then the next week vegan, then would only eat fruit, then would only eat meat and potato) :dohh:


----------



## flubdub

Is tofu like Quorn? :blush:


----------



## jessabella

flubdub said:


> SBB said:
> 
> 
> Vege chilli and sweet potato wedges?
> 
> X x x
> 
> Actually, they may eat those wedges! I don't like sweet pots, but I bet the kids would!! I have made chilli and spaghetti Bol a lot and they hate it :( me ad OH love it though. I am definitely going to try those wedges though! Would I just slice the potatoes and put them On an oven tray that has hot oil in it? (sorry, am CLUELESS!)Click to expand...

sweet potato wedges are nice with rosemary, balsamic, olive oil, mustard seeds and the nsalt and pepper..mixed in a bowl then baked..YUMM Dont know if you kids would like it..but we love it! hahah:hugs:


----------



## SBB

Nightmare flub!! I remember me and my siblings were the same, we all grew out of it eventually and now eat anything!! 

Jessa that sounds amazing! Thanks for the translations :rofl: I knew zucchini and eggplant but capsicum I didn't have a clue!!! I think I may even have all those ingredients :happydance: 

X x x


----------



## jessabella

flubdub said:


> Is tofu like Quorn? :blush:

no..not in the slightest! 
But if you prefer quorn you can get mince quorn and mix it in..or if they like lentils you can try red lentils instead of tofu


----------



## flubdub

jessabella said:


> :haha::haha:OMG you need a personal chef.
> I was a personal chef for a family and I had to cook three meals on some nights! luckly I only did this job for 4 weeks..drove me nuts..sometimes though I was guilty of telling one of the kids that if they didnt eat it they couldnt eat..she was 12 and nuts..but I think it was a case of attention as her parents were never home
> (one week she was vegetarian, then the next week vegan, then would only eat fruit, then would only eat meat and potato) :dohh:

Are you offering? :rofl: If you will do it for free, I will take you up on your offer :smug:


----------



## SBB

I chop them into wedges, into a pan with a small bit of olive oil and knob of butter, sprinkle with salt, pepper, chilli flakes and basil. Prob not as nice as jessas suggestion! 

Actually we have a rosemary plant/bush at our new house so id use that now... 

Try it, I didn't used to like sweet pots but now I love them! Cooked like this they go sort of crunchy/chewy/sweet and lush!! 

X x x


----------



## jessabella

mmm Im going to make sweet potato tomorrow then..hope I can eat it


----------



## flubdub

jessabella said:


> flubdub said:
> 
> 
> Is tofu like Quorn? :blush:
> 
> no..not in the slightest!
> But if you prefer quorn you can get mince quorn and mix it in..or if they like lentils you can try red lentils instead of tofuClick to expand...

Do supermarkets sell it?

I know what you're all thinking......yes, they let people like me have kids, and yes, the best I can do in a kitchen is toast. :rofl:

Well, I tried ignoring this thread as best I could, but I'm glad I stuck my head in here now :)

SBB - have you got the Quorn recipe book? It was
£2.99 with two of their frozen products a while ago, but not sure if it is on offer now. It costs £12.99 usually. It is fantastic! Full of lovely stuff! I have only tried maligned one thing though. It was carbonara with Quorn mince in it. At the end it told you to stir in a raw egg, and serve - no cooking the egg or anything! I took one look at Dave (who came to rescue me from what can only be described as a bomb site) and knew he wouldn't eat it (won't eat eggs, and RAW eggs and pasta?? :sick:) so have never bothered again! It does have loads of great recipes in it though -different to the ones on Quorns website x


----------



## flubdub

^ Should say: "to make" not "maligned" :dohh: I'm on my phone and don't know how to scroll down inside the reply box to edit :rofl:


----------



## jessabella

flubdub said:


> jessabella said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flubdub said:
> 
> 
> Is tofu like Quorn? :blush:
> 
> no..not in the slightest!
> But if you prefer quorn you can get mince quorn and mix it in..or if they like lentils you can try red lentils instead of tofuClick to expand...
> 
> Do supermarkets sell it?
> 
> I know what you're all thinking......yes, they let people like me have kids, and yes, the best I can do in a kitchen is toast. :rofl:
> 
> Well, I tried ignoring this thread as best I could, but I'm glad I stuck my head in here now :)
> 
> SBB - have you got the Quorn recipe book? It was
> £2.99 with two of their frozen products a while ago, but not sure if it is on offer now. It costs £12.99 usually. It is fantastic! Full of lovely stuff! I have only tried maligned one thing though. It was carbonara with Quorn mince in it. At the end it told you to stir in a raw egg, and serve - no cooking the egg or anything! I took one look at Dave (who came to rescue me from what can only be described as a bomb site) and knew he wouldn't eat it (won't eat eggs, and RAW eggs and pasta?? :sick:) so have never bothered again! It does have loads of great recipes in it though -different to the ones on Quorns website xClick to expand...


have you ever had cabanara or tirimasu in a resturant or cafe..it always has raw eggs..both do..its fine really

okay as for TOFU...you can find it anywhere..seriuslly..every supermarket has it..and you can also get it pre seasoned so can just add it to curry or sauce or whatever..:flower:


----------



## SBB

No flub but I might get it! 

Tofu is sold in the quorn section. It's totally different texture. I cook it in frying pan with olive oil, butter (only a tiny bit) and s&p. It's really nice! 

X x x


----------



## flubdub

You don't boil the pots first then? Just put them, hard, into a frying pan?

^ I can only appologise for the stupidness :blush:


----------



## SBB

I've never done that with a raw egg but have seen it lots of times and it cooks a bit with the heat of the pasta. Slightly odd tho and my OH wouldnt eat it either I bet!

X x x


----------



## flubdub

Ok...and what things could I use it in? As like, a Quorn replacement? Chopped into piece? We've (obviously) never had it :)


----------



## SBB

Into an oven dish, sorry, not frying pan for the sweet pot wedges. No don't need to cook first- they cook much quiker than normal pots... 

X x x


----------



## SBB

flubdub said:


> Ok...and what things could I use it in? As like, a Quorn replacement? Chopped into piece? We've (obviously) never had it :)

Yeh. It's quite a strange texture. Wobbly and watery!! You get it in Chinese/thai places deep fried. I like to fry it to get it crisp on the outside... It comes in a block so I cut into cubes, and squeeze gently to get excess liquid out.

I just eat it on its own as a snack with asparagus, never bother putting it with a meal or anything! 

X x x


----------



## flubdub

Oooh that sounds lush fried!! I would have to get Dave to do that though. He is very good in the kitchen, and enjoys it too (which is lucky!!)
Mmm asparagus too. 
It's not the same, but before I was pregnant I ate at a certain reataurant a lot, and ate loads of fried Brie rolled in sesame seeds *drool*. With raspberry coulis too. It was heaven!

Sweet pots cook quicker? That's good to know, as I have a couple of completely failed potatoe wedges attempts under my belt, due to not realising how long potatoes actually take to cook :rofl:


----------



## jessabella

also if you want a nice texture . Slice it and pat with paper towel and then put loads of spices on it and let it sit in the fridge overnight. Then in a dry pan fry it up pressing it with a spacually to get all of the extra water out..flip and do the same till its a nice texture..then you can chop and eat as a snack anytime..you can put savoury flavour or sweet flavour on it..I love both!!


----------



## SBB

I make mean potato wedges! Boil them a little til they are slightly soft, then shake with butter, and put into pan with hot oil, but not too much, s&p, rosemary and chilli flakes and put in hot oven til crisp. Serve with Greek yog to dip... Mmmm 

X x x


----------



## flubdub

jessabella said:


> also if you want a nice texture . Slice it and pat with paper towel and then put loads of spices on it and let it sit in the fridge overnight. Then in a dry pan fry it up pressing it with a *spacually* to get all of the extra water out..flip and do the same till its a nice texture..then you can chop and eat as a snack anytime..you can put savoury flavour or sweet flavour on it..I love both!!

Is that a real word? :rofl:

What spices would you recommend? Tofu is good for you right? So making it sweet so my kids might eat it would be a good idea :)


----------



## SBB

Spacually?!?! :rofl: 

Yep it's v good for you :) 

X x x


----------



## flubdub

SBB said:


> I make mean potato wedges! Boil them a little til they are slightly soft, then shake with butter, and put into pan with hot oil, but not too much, s&p, rosemary and chilli flakes and put in hot oven til crisp. Serve with Greek yog to dip... Mmmm
> 
> X x x

Sounds lovely! Is that what they call "twice cooked" or something? Where they come out all rustic looking?
When you say pan, do you mean frying pan? :dohh: just so I know! lol


----------



## SBB

No sorry, oven dish! I just call everything a pan :haha: 

Don't know if that's what's called twice cooked? I suppose they are cooked twice!! And yeh they look rustic.. Or burnt as OH calls it :haha: 

X x x


----------



## flubdub

:rofl: pans, oven dishes, frying pans......my head is mashed!! :headspin:


----------



## Jetters

You know what we eat lots of... sweet potato chips! Nom nom. Scrub them, chop into fries, toss in a bowl with olive oil and a dash of sea salt and pepper or 5 spice (or plain for the baby!) and stick in oven. LUSH. 

Sometimes make butternut squash chips too for K.


----------



## flubdub

I'm going to have a proper read through the last few pages of this in thenmorning, and go out to buy some goodies for us i think!

Jetters that sounds lovely. Everyone seems to be loving the sweet potatoes!


----------



## c.m.c

i tried to make wedges the other night and i pre boiled a little beforehand to soften them up--- o my goodness when i checked them they were mush!!!!! i am sooo bad:blush:

does jessabella or anyone have a lovely meat dish i could cook my lovely husband on friday?????:flower::flower:- hes up the moutains all week with work and wont be home to friday and i will be feeling sorry for him working so hard:hugs:!!! we like beef chicken and pork (all organic, free range of course). we dont really like any other meat or fish- well i dont- he would prob eat anything- god love him he even ate my mushy potatoes from the other night and didnt complain:blush:!!!

any ideas would be brill:thumbup:- we LOVE veg and veggie dishes too- but not really ones with quorn or tofu in them-sorry


----------



## c.m.c

jetter im buying sweet potato tomorrow to try that mmmmm yummy


----------



## Jetters

We have mozzerella stuffed meatballs as a treat.. https://picky-palate.com/2011/03/07/mozzarella-stuffed-homemade-meatballs/

And this is the recipe for the sweet potato chips... make them thin, a bit like mcdonalds fries, but remember they go smaller when they cook! The thinner they are the crispier they go... and they need to be in a HOT oven :) https://pinterest.com/pin/1763186/


Another fave here is 'chinese' chicken... Mix3 tablespoons of honey with 2 tablespoons of soy sauce in a dish, with a BIG helping of 5 spice. I buy chicken 'steaks' (breasts cut in half, basically!), and cover the chicken in a dish with the sauce (smothering both sides). Add diced green pepper and stick in oven. Turn over half way through cooking.

I serve with a sachet of Uncle Bens microwave rice.. 'chinese style' it's called, and steamed baby corn, on a bed of (raw) baby spinach. IT'S LUSH.


----------



## Mrs Muffin

Mm I love sweet potatoes.
Tonight I made leek fritters + tomato and pepper sauce which we had with salad. LO wasn't too impressed.:rolleyes: For pud I whizzed us up a fruit smoothie and I sneaked in some lettuce and celery amongst the nanas/blueberries/strawbs:haha:


----------



## c.m.c

my mouth is watering!!! i took Ava on a 6 mile walk this evening and came home and couldnt be bothered cooking as i was alone- i had spagetti hoops and toast!!!!! im soo bad- i NEVER ever want to give my baby a jar of food so i better get better!!!! my OH makes everything from scratch- hate him sometimes


----------



## Jetters

I feel guilty ALL THE TIME about being K's mum :blush: I'm a terrible cook, I only do very simple things and the same things on repeat. I swore blind I wouldn't give him jars but i've resorted to the (Very Expensive) organic steam pots a fair few times cos I feel so bad about giving him the same old boring shit I have on repeat...


----------



## c.m.c

Jetters said:


> I feel guilty ALL THE TIME about being K's mum :blush: I'm a terrible cook, I only do very simple things and the same things on repeat. I swore blind I wouldn't give him jars but i've resorted to the (Very Expensive) organic steam pots a fair few times cos I feel so bad about giving him the same old boring shit I have on repeat...

im hoping to wean her close to 6 months if i can so i have about a month to get my ass in gear!!!!!


----------



## Jetters

If you're gonna BLW then get the BLW cookbook, it's GREAT! And if you're going to TW, get Annabel Karmels 'complete baby and toddler meal planner'- also great :D


----------



## c.m.c

i have been online looking at annabel- i might TW for a little while- till she gets the hang of putting food from the front to the back of her mouth and swallowing- then move to BLW as soon as i feel confident- if thats possible- maybe BLW can only be done and not after TW???


----------



## SBB

Cmc BLW can't be done after TW. Purees etc then finger food (like you would give if BLW) is just traditional weaning... It naturally progresses from purees to baby feeding themselves.

BLW (as far as I understand) is never giving pureed food etc and going straight to the baby feeding him/herself. so cutting out the whole puree stage. 

But I'm not an expert! You can always wait til 6 months and see if she seems ready to feed herself. :shrug: 

X x x


----------



## jessabella

c.m.c said:


> i tried to make wedges the other night and i pre boiled a little beforehand to soften them up--- o my goodness when i checked them they were mush!!!!! i am sooo bad:blush:
> 
> does jessabella or anyone have a lovely meat dish i could cook my lovely husband on friday?????:flower::flower:- hes up the moutains all week with work and wont be home to friday and i will be feeling sorry for him working so hard:hugs:!!! we like beef chicken and pork (all organic, free range of course). we dont really like any other meat or fish- well i dont- he would prob eat anything- god love him he even ate my mushy potatoes from the other night and didnt complain:blush:!!!
> 
> any ideas would be brill:thumbup:- we LOVE veg and veggie dishes too- but not really ones with quorn or tofu in them-sorry

sorry it took me ages..have been very very poorly the last few days..

here are a few ideas...let me know if something doenst make sense::flower:

well do you have a slow cooker??
If not you can make this one over the stove and then pop it in the oven at te end..but if you hav a slow cooker it make it easy to just chuck it all in

Pork

*Brandy Pork with apples*

5 or so pork lion chops (steaks or whatever)
500 ml of pork stock (or stock cubes in water if you want) -you can also use veg stock
4 apples sliced 
1 onion sliced
1/2 cherry brandy
1 bunch fresh rosemary (choped finely)
season with salt, peper and garlic

Just chuck it all into the slow cooker and let it go on low for 8 hours. 
Then when its done you can remove the liquid from the pot and make a gravy with it ...
gravy
100ml olive oil in a pan and add about 6 tablespoons flour. Add more or little to make sure it is a paste..allow it to brown and add the liquid from the meat and wisk it, add more water if it is too thick! 

You can have it with mashpotato and salad or with roasted potatos and green beans.

Beef
*Beef Tenderloin with Chocolate Port Sauce*

290 g beef tenderloin filets (any sort of beef steak will do)
15 ml olive oil
sea salt to taste
7 g cracked peppercorns
15 ml olive oil
2 beef cube buillion
4 shallots
60 ml port wine (or sherry, or strong red wine)
15 ml balsamic vinegar
60 ml beef stock
1 bunch fresh rosemary (chopped finely)
10 g bittersweet chocolate, chopped ( I just use plain cooking chocolate)

1. Beat the steaks with a mallet (I just use a rolling pin) hahah
2. Mix in a small bowl a tablespoon at a time the olive oil and the cube billions to make a thick paste. Brush the tenderloin filets on all sides with the paste.
3. Heat 1 tablespoon of olive oil in a pan over medium-high heat until it begins to smoke. Add the steaks, and cook to the way you prefer, 4 minutes per side for medium-rare. Once done, remove the steaks from the skillet and keep warm.
4. Heat Another tablespoon of olive oil in a pan and add shallots, cook for 2 mins or so and then pour in the port and balsamic vinegar. Simmer until the port reduces to the consistency of chocolate syrup about 3 minutes. Add the beef stock and rosemary, and return to a simmer. Once the sauce has begun to simmer, whisk in the chocolate until it melts and slightly thickens the sauce. Pour sauce over steaks to serve.


Chicken

*Chicken and sage roulades with pink sauce*

4 Skinless bonless chicken breast portions
8 fresh sage leaves
100g pancetta
2 tablespoons olive oil
salt and pepper

200 ml double cream
100 ml milk
50g butter
1-2 tablespoon tomatoo puree
parmessian cheese


1. Lightly beat the chicken with a mallet. Then place two of the sage leaves over each of the chicken portions. Season to taste with salt and peper. Then roll the chicken and wrap pancetta slice around each roll. Hold it together with a toothpick or cocktail stick.
2. Heat olive oil in a pan and and cook until brown all over..but you dont want the chicken to be cooked all the way at this point. I would say about 10 mins at the most, turning frequently
3. Remove the chicken and add butter to the pan. Once it is melted add double cream and tomatoo puree. Mix with whisk so that it is smooth. Add milk and bring to simmer.
4. Return the chicken to pan and cover so that it cooks the chicken the remaining of the away..should be about 8 more mins. Season wit ha little sea salt and pepper. (if the sauce becomes too thick then add more milk until the chicken is cooked)
5. Serve with thin speghetti and top with parmessian cheese..goes nice with a rocket salad and balsamic dressing.


----------



## flubdub

Jessabella - that all sounds lovely! Do you have any ideas for us? We eat the same stuff all the time :( If you don't want to, that's fine :haha: Were veggies :D


----------



## lynnikins

oo0ooo i have a vege with dumplings cassarole recipie somewhere, 
its like Lentils, carrots, potato ( i used celeriac ) onions , peppers and swede chopped up really small like 1/2 cm diced all thrown in a slow cooker with stock and a bit of wine then you make dumplings with self raising flour,butter, cheese and milk and halfway through cooking you stick them in the top and stick the cook pot in the oven without the lid to cook the dumplings


----------



## lozzy21

Why does there have to be labels on everything? Cant we just wean our kids without having to follow a set or rules? How can there be rules with something called baby led? Surely that take the whole point of doing it away? Sorry rant over.

We have home made tomato soup tonight, went down a hit with both daddy and baby.


----------



## Jetters

I agree, it's shit, I should have given K purees much sooner that I did but I didn't want to the break The Rules :dohh: lesson learnt!

We had chicken thighs cooked in lemon juice and garlic, on a bed of salad leaves with sweetcorn. Simple but nommy.


----------



## jessabella

lozzy21 said:


> Why does there have to be labels on everything? Cant we just wean our kids without having to follow a set or rules? How can there be rules with something called baby led? Surely that take the whole point of doing it away? Sorry rant over.
> 
> We have home made tomato soup tonight, went down a hit with both daddy and baby.

Well Ill probably be shot for this ..but I cant say I TW or BLW..I try to lean more to BLW but eh..considering she is only just over 5 months and cant sit up without a bumbo apparently its not BLW...
I let her take what she wants from the tray and from my hand..and load the spoon for her and put it in her hands..she doenst have purees but only has fruit and veggies at the moment..not a very large range I admit..but she lvoes trying to get it from her nose to her mouth..I help her a little but allow her to take control as much as possiable..and we only use the spoon for the bit of baby rice/fruit mix she has at night..

Do what is best for you..I was so upset when I started because I was so set on BLW ...but when ti boils down to it..who will know or remember what you did when they are older..literely when they are 1 ..no one will care..so you shouldnt either! 
okay my counter rant over!:hugs:


Edit: I must say that you do have to be careful what you say you are doing with labels online because some people will come and read online and think that what you are doing is Gold and wounder why it doenst work for their child..silly yes I know ..but it is how it is..and I would not want someone to read what I say I am doing with Liv and think it is 'the way' to do something..its just MY WAY of doing it..and Livvy Loves it!


----------



## SBB

lozzy21 said:


> Why does there have to be labels on everything? Cant we just wean our kids without having to follow a set or rules? How can there be rules with something called baby led? Surely that take the whole point of doing it away? Sorry rant over.
> 
> We have home made tomato soup tonight, went down a hit with both daddy and baby.

I wasn't meaning it to sound like 'rules' was just trying to say what I understood the difference to be as CMC asked about it.... 

X x x


----------



## mandarhino

Tonight it was roasted vegetable pasta, one of DH's standards.


----------



## lozzy21

SBB said:


> lozzy21 said:
> 
> 
> Why does there have to be labels on everything? Cant we just wean our kids without having to follow a set or rules? How can there be rules with something called baby led? Surely that take the whole point of doing it away? Sorry rant over.
> 
> We have home made tomato soup tonight, went down a hit with both daddy and baby.
> 
> I wasn't meaning it to sound like 'rules' was just trying to say what I understood the difference to be as CMC asked about it....
> 
> X x xClick to expand...

It wasent aimed at you, it was just a rant in general.


----------



## c.m.c

SBB said:


> Cmc BLW can't be done after TW. Purees etc then finger food (like you would give if BLW) is just traditional weaning... It naturally progresses from purees to baby feeding themselves.
> 
> BLW (as far as I understand) is never giving pureed food etc and going straight to the baby feeding him/herself. so cutting out the whole puree stage.
> 
> But I'm not an expert! You can always wait til 6 months and see if she seems ready to feed herself. :shrug:
> 
> X x x

o good - i might do TW- i just wasnt sure, kinda knew it wasnt baby led if you start with purees! im a bit scared of choking, also wanna wait to 6 months so want to run with different flavours and textures for her! i think i read flubdub on another post saying she TW her first baby then BLW her second and the second wee boy is more fussy as he knew how to pick and choose what he wanted from his tray ha ha-- smart wee rascals arent they!!! 

i might give a go at a lovely curry for friday night-i can actually make a lovely homemade chicken and veg curry!!!! im being lazy this week as OH is away working so i went to my parents and they made me salad and homemade chips!!!! any wonder i cant cook- im too spoilt!!!:happydance:


----------



## cherryglitter

We had jacket potato and beans - plain and simple :D


----------



## flubdub

c.m.c said:


> o good - i might do TW- i just wasnt sure, kinda knew it wasnt baby led if you start with purees! im a bit scared of choking, also wanna wait to 6 months so want to run with different flavours and textures for her! i think i read flubdub on another post saying she TW her first baby then BLW her second and the second wee boy is more fussy as he knew how to pick and choose what he wanted from his tray ha ha-- smart wee rascals arent they!!!

God yeah, he's a nightmare :dohh: Drives me insane!! :haha: I'm not sure which way I want to take this weaning malarchy this time.


----------



## JASMAK

We had pizza tonight. My kids (the older pair) had a swim meet and they got pizza afterwards. I ate FOUR pieces!!! I was starving.


----------



## jessabella

flubdub said:


> Jessabella - that all sounds lovely! Do you have any ideas for us? We eat the same stuff all the time :( If you don't want to, that's fine :haha: Were veggies :D

okay...tell me what youre family's limitations are again!!:haha:


----------



## c.m.c

flubdub said:


> c.m.c said:
> 
> 
> o good - i might do TW- i just wasnt sure, kinda knew it wasnt baby led if you start with purees! im a bit scared of choking, also wanna wait to 6 months so want to run with different flavours and textures for her! i think i read flubdub on another post saying she TW her first baby then BLW her second and the second wee boy is more fussy as he knew how to pick and choose what he wanted from his tray ha ha-- smart wee rascals arent they!!!
> 
> God yeah, he's a nightmare :dohh: Drives me insane!! :haha: I'm not sure which way I want to take this weaning malarchy this time.Click to expand...

well you have convinced me to do TW!!! i cant stand fussy eaters - i dont think i could be one of those people who cooks lots of different dinners for each member of the family- o god i bet i have jinxed myself...

tonight i got dinner at my mum and dads again-- spoilt me- we had potatoes with fried bacon cabbage and brown sauce--- not very healthy with the frying!!!!!!


----------



## jessabella

I think you will find various responses hun..just try and see how you go..as I hear that most BLW babies are less fussy than TW babies..also every baby is different ..remember that!


----------



## mandarhino

I think it is probably the baby, not the weaning method that ultimately decides things. My daughter was BLW (well sorta) and she's not fussy. We had chickpeas & rice tonight and she was happily eating. She'll try most things though she's recently told us that she hates asparagus. 

I wasn't fussy as a child (BF till 6 months then TW). My husband was but was exclusively fed on jars/rusks and ff before that. Wasn't really the best start for developing a broad palette. However, he's an adventurous eater as an adult.


----------



## SBB

I find that if i keep trying things I didn't previously like, I learn to like them.... 
Eg I used to hate red wine, olives, asparagus, parsnips etc. Now asparagus is my favourite thing ever! I love red wine (not that I've had any for a year!) and love olives... I'm getting there with the parsnips. 

Anyway my point is, if a child keeps trying things they don't like, hopefully they will like it at some point. I do realise of course when a kid doesn't like something, persuading them to try it again is going to be pretty damn hard! :haha: 

X x x


----------



## lozzy21

jessabella said:


> I think you will find various responses hun..just try and see how you go..as I hear that most BLW babies are less fussy than TW babies..also every baby is different ..remember that!

That's not true Hun, studdies have showen that babys weaned only on jars of baby food are more fussy because the flavour of the jars are bland compared to what they are supposed to be and they are all the same texture,even when you move into the stage two jars the textures are the same apart from a few lumps. If you make your own purees they taste of what there supposed to be, they all have different textures and you can make them as thin or as thick as you want.


----------



## SBB

jessabella said:


> Today recipie:
> 
> This is a staple in our fridge!
> 
> Pesto di noci
> 300g walnuts
> 200ml extra virgin olive oil
> 100g parmesan cheese
> 50g Capers
> Garlic, Salt and pepper to taste
> 
> Process the walnuts in a blender and then add everything else to make a paste, adding the olive oil last...add until a paste is formed depending on how wet you want it...
> 
> You can jar this up and keep in the fridge for a month or two.
> 
> You can use this for multiple last minute recipes such as:
> 
> Add double cream to make a pasta sauce
> 
> Add it to your risotto at the last ladle stage and let it sit for 5 mins to soak in the risotto
> 
> Stir into butter and then spread over ciabatta or your favourite bread then toast it in the oven to have with dinner
> 
> Add with chopped roasted peppers, olives, and a little mayo or sour cream and use it as a dip with fresh bread chips or tortilla chips
> 
> Add fresh chopped tomatoes, chopped onion and basil and top it over bruschetta
> 
> Add with melted process cheese and milk then melt in the microwave to have over nachos

Made this tonight - yummy yummy! Had it with cream and pasta, with spinach in. Was truly delicious! thanks jessa :) 

X x x


----------



## jessabella

youre welcome hun! Let me knwo if you want more..
tonight we made vegeterian and safron paella....and tomato meatballs on the side aswell.


----------

